# No Bernie?



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've not been on much for a while so didn't know Bernie wasn't on any more. That's terrible, she knew everything. Will miss her....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep. I think that those who "know" her,feel the same. She knows so bloomin much, is passionate about animal welfare, and always keeps up to date.

She is badly missed on here, and I hate the idea of rabbits (and other small furries) suffering because she isn't around to advise.

But there are those on here who are in contact with her, for those who need advice.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Why isnt she around?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Only Bernie can properly answer that question. :wink5:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Only Bernie can properly answer that question. :wink5:


Thanks, I see.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Checkout the thread "Has anyone seen B3rnie" in rodents.

There are people on there who know or can contact her - I don't have FB, sadly, nor do I know what other forum she might now be on. But several others can help.

Hope that helps, if you need advice.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have Bernie on my fb if anybody ever needs help getting in touch. 
I know she is busy at the moment with a newbie


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

unfortunately situations caused her to leave, which is extremely sad as she has helped so many on here with her amazing knowledge of small furries


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree.

I've only been on here since last summer, but in all that time, she's passed on so much great advice to so many people, and alerted new owners when they didn't realise how poorly their small furries were.

Don't know what happened, but I hope that she finds a way to keep passing on all that knowledge - there are so many furries in need, and plenty of people who are willing to learn.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I think we all miss Bernie and her top advice 

Cooooooome baaaaaaaaacccckkkkkkk Bernieeeeeeeeee.....

Pweeze


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> I think we all miss Bernie and her top advice
> 
> Cooooooome baaaaaaaaacccckkkkkkk Bernieeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> Pweeze


I second that.

Seriously l really do miss her, her knowledge and her pets. I am in touch with her on fb but I feel like I'm intruding. On here it is just pet orientated and a person can choose their time they spend chatting about pets. FB is a social network covering a whole range of topics.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I second that.
> 
> Seriously l really do miss her, her knowledge and her pets. I am in touch with her on fb but I feel like I'm intruding. On here it is just pet orientated and a person can choose their time they spend chatting about pets. FB is a social network covering a whole range of topics.


I'll third that!!...I didn't even know she'd left

that is a big loss to the forum :/


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Can one of you guys who is in contact with her please tell her that we are missing her and all her sage advice and please could she come back?? 

I have no clue what happened that made her leave but surely can't have been worth leaving over?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't know Bernie has left. Such a shame hmy: I have FB but don\t know Bernies full name. Would anyone who is her friend give her my name ... Jacqui Boyd (Belfast) or pm me he name? Like everyone says, she's incredible.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> I'll third that!!...I didn't even know she'd left
> 
> that is a big loss to the forum :/


Picture you have it is verrrry sad! I am in a group who is very happy with corn so I don't have to eat anybody's mother son brother etc.
I wish all of us be veggies-I have thy special connection with my buns as we all are herbivore


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i didnt realise bernie had left  
i knew i hadnt seen anything lately but figured i was missing it due to changing jobs and not being around so much


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think she can still read threads as a guest. So I know she appreciates everyone's words :thumbsup:


----------

